# Upgrade from Kangertech mini



## gatecrasherza1 (26/10/15)

Hi Guys, I need some advice... I currently have the above mod but finding that I am running out of battery power fast, now with a single battery that is getting pretty frustrating. 

So the question if I want to upgrade from the mini what would be the next mod?

I am not looking at starting a what's the best argument but more guidelines to which mods will give me longer usage.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (26/10/15)

What type of battery are you using? ie; name/make?


----------



## MJ INC (26/10/15)

Are you happy with the subox? If you are just buy two spare batteries and a proper charger. Even if you then decide to upgrade the batteries and charger will be useful

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (26/10/15)

Let me check at home about what make. Not a bad mod but I am thinking something bigger.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (26/10/15)

i suggest you invest in a few more 18650s , i have 4 and thats still not enough. the sx mini chews battery power in temp mode

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (26/10/15)

I think 2 batteries per mod (single bat mod like Subox) is a definite must. Then get a well priced, good charger like the UM20 etc.


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

I think I have 14 batteries. 
2 in my car.
2 in my laptop bag. 
2 on the charger. 
2 in my mods. 
4 in the cuboard.
2 in my headlamp. 

As stated before invest in more batteries and a decent charger. 

Any mod you get in the future that takes 18650 will be a bonus. 
Also it's useful to keep a spare mod when one decided to go to mod heaven and you don't want to go down to the garage and buy a pack of cigarettes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (27/10/15)

OK the battery I am using is a imr 18650 3.7v 3000mAH

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## gatecrasherza1 (27/10/15)

Lol OK so getting more batteries and a charger priority 1. But I am keen on getting an additional mod just not sure which one

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Lol OK so getting more batteries and a charger priority 1. But I am keen on getting an additional mod just not sure which one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


You will know which one when you are compelled to spend your money. 
When you see it and want it and can't control yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

